# sydney?



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

anyone know of any support groups in sydney?
thanks^^


----------



## bluey` (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,

Im looking too..


----------



## Packa (May 30, 2008)

I'm looking for one too : :con


----------



## blinkybill (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not aware of any official support groups which deal specifically with social anxiety. There are a few support groups which provide support for those with anxiety disorders and depression - see http://www.socialanxietyaustralia.com.a ... groups.htm. I haven't attended any of these myself, but they might be worth having a look at.

We tried to get a social anxiety support group going on another forum (socialphobiaworld.com), but to no avail.

Umm, Hello. This is my first post


----------

